# After sanding..



## bujaly

I'm done sanding and their is dust all over the walls and ceiling. What are some of your suggestions before painting? I didn't use a wet vac or any type of dust collection system either.


----------



## plazaman

i use a california car duster and a shop vac. 

Brush down first then sweep/vacuum. 

Brush down again & vacuum 



Or sometimes we use my dustless system from porter cable which hasnt been working too well lately, so i switched to the traditional method. pole and block


----------



## bujaly

what type of attachment are you using on the walls? I already have the duster too


----------



## NFMudder

wet down a terry cloth towel and ring as much water out as you can. Hang it over a push broom and run it over the wall but don't go over the same spot twice or you will remove compound.


----------



## oldrivers

I think its better to leave the dust on the walls, All i do is take a small paint brush and sweep off any excess piles of it. This way you dont have a fuzzy surface where the wallborad is and a smooth surface where the mud is The dust kind of equals out the transitions on walls , plus the dust fills in any pock marks that might be there. But then again everyone has their own theory . :thumbsup:


----------



## bujaly

Wait a second. The last time I painted a wall that I didn't fully wipe down, it just bubbled everywhere. How is you method possible oldrivers?


----------



## chris n

I think its better to leave the dust on the walls,

If you ever have to prime and paint these walls and make it stick,you just might change that attitude:w00t:

At least I hope so


----------



## bujaly

I am baffled... I'll have to try a small area first...


----------



## Mike Finley

We put a fan in the window, close or tape the door shut with plastic, put on a dust mask and blow the dust off the walls with the compressor. In our situation this is ideal because of order of steps that we do things.


----------



## boman47k

I might brush the heaviest part then go back with a damp rag for tacking purposes. I do not do a vigorous brushing for fear of having too much linger in the air then settle back where it does not belong.


----------



## Tom M

I'll do a once over with brush attatched to a vac. Im digging the idea of air compressor power but I can picture the tornado cloud of dust and could only imagine it spreading to worse places.


----------



## kgphoto

I brush down the walls with a broom. Then spray a fine mist of water in the air from a spray bottle to knock down the dust in the air. Then I open a window and use a fan to exchange the air. Only takes a few minutes.


----------



## oldrivers

chris n said:


> I think its better to leave the dust on the walls,
> 
> If you ever have to prime and paint these walls and make it stick,you just might change that attitude:w00t:
> 
> At least I hope so


 
well the painter in wich i am not can do what he wants after im done but i dont wipe the dust off myself.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

I don't worry about the dust, I spray the primer on, and then back roll it. Dust isn't a problem when you do it that way, and by back-rolling the primer, you take care of the problem of the mud and paper not having the same texture (seeing the joints through thinned down primer that has been sprayed on and not back-rolled)
99% of painters disagree with this, because they are gonna thin their primer, and they ain't gonna back-roll the walls


----------



## bujaly

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I don't worry about the dust, I spray the primer on, and then back roll it. Dust isn't a problem when you do it that way, and by back-rolling the primer, you take care of the problem of the mud and paper not having the same texture (seeing the joints through thinned down primer that has been sprayed on and not back-rolled)
> 99% of painters disagree with this, because they are gonna thin their primer, and they ain't gonna back-roll the walls


Back roll it?? Haven't heard of that. What is that exactly?


----------



## theworx

Have never wiped walls after sanding (big buildups only). A good heavy coat of primer will soak it all up. After priming, the walls should be sanded anyway - so any slight fuzz will be eliminated before finish coats. Most residential guys spray primer and for the best results they backroll... Oh yeah, you asked about backrolling!!! That's when you give a wall a heavy coat with the sprayer and before it dries you quickly go over it with a roller (gives it slight texture)...


----------



## bujaly

OK... Gotcha!!
BUT, do they roll it with a wet roller of the primer or a dry roller??


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts

Hoooolllly CRAP! I'm beginning to feel vindication for my hard line stance about priming my own walls for wallpaper. No offense meant, but paper dries harder than paint, pulling on the surface like nothing else. It seems like any loose stuff (dust in this case) that lies under the primer coat is a candidate for adhesion problems. I don't feel confident at all that the primer will bond all that up when you apply it by back rolling after spraying, or any other method.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

Nigel
by backrolling it, the dust is removed,or re-mixed or whatever it is. the roller gets it wet and it then becomes drywall mud again.
About backrolling, I use a 1" knapp roller, get it saturated, I spray it full of paint, and roll it on the wall until is sturated. I spray the wall ahead of another guy who rolls the wall. Its simple and effective and fast.
As someone else mentioned, You should be lightly sanding between coats of paint anyway. But if you do it like this, there are no "furries" after the primer coat


----------



## Brockster

I'm new around here but here goes, I use a sponge type wringer mop and dip it in a bucket of water and wring it halfway out and mop along all seams and corners putting the mop half on the mud and the other on the drywall.
Doing this help in two ways; first it removes the dust and second it pushes down any fuzzed paper from sanding. In my experience you can have a perfect seam but if you have fuzzed up the paper from sanding you will always see the seam. I can 'mop' a whole house down in just a few minutes. It also makes touch up easier since all the dust is gone...:thumbsup:


----------



## Abrasive Dan

anyone see/try/heard of the dust-free system from Joest? i was given a demonstration last week. mind-blowing.:w00t:


----------

